# Stickerless QiYi Skewb (and Pyraminx)



## AlexMaass (Jul 5, 2015)

http://imgur.com/a/lCg5V

I might buy the stickerless 

Update: http://thecubicle.us/qiyi-pyraminx-p-4800.html whoa they made a pyraminx


----------



## Sub20MinSolver (Jul 5, 2015)

the centers look a lot like moyu's skewb :v but it prob will be cheaper so i might get it :v


----------



## cashis (Jul 5, 2015)

ooh much excite


----------



## Sub20MinSolver (Jul 5, 2015)

the rise of qiyi :v


----------



## lejitcuber (Jul 5, 2015)

It looks like a tuned down moyu mechanism especially the centres.


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 10, 2015)

That's exciting! Will this be on the Cubicle? When is the expected release date?


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 10, 2015)

no idea


----------



## willtri4 (Jul 10, 2015)

The edge mechanism is actually rotated 90 degrees from the Moyu. On the Moyu, the torpedo for the fixed corners is under the one for the floating corners, and vice versa on the Qiyi. This is why the Qiyi's floating corners have stalks and the fixed ones have the sticking out skirt thing. Overall the Moyu seems more compact. I'm not sure what that'll mean performance wise.


----------



## SHualong (Jul 26, 2015)

Brilliant!
Will probally get the stickerless as my Moyu is white and I can't solve on white. More to contribute to the death of late puzzle maker Shengshou


----------



## Forcefulness (Jul 26, 2015)

SHualong said:


> Brilliant!
> More to contribute to the death of late puzzle maker Shengshou



A lot of people still use the SS Skewb and the SS mini 7x7 and some still use the SS 6x6


----------



## SHualong (Jul 26, 2015)

Forcefulness said:


> A lot of people still use the SS Skewb and the SS mini 7x7 and some still use the SS 6x6



While I agree that the SS mini 7x7 is a worthy Aofu rival, the 6x6 is rubbish and the skewb is worse than the Moyu as a speedcube and the Lanlan (plus possibly the Qiyi) as a budget skewb.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 26, 2015)

SHualong said:


> While I agree that the SS mini 7x7 is a worthy Aofu rival, the 6x6 is rubbish and the skewb is worse than the Moyu as a speedcube and the Lanlan (plus possibly the Qiyi) as a budget skewb.



'Worthy rival of the aofu' 
90% of people who are serious about 7x7 use a mini shengshou

The shengshou 6x6 is also hardly rubbish.

Also no way is the LanLan skewb better than the shengshou.


----------



## TraciAG (Jul 26, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> The shengshou 6x6 is also hardly rubbish.



IMO the SS 6x6 is not that good. But it's been around so long people who've had it since the beginning have one that's extremely worn in and are used to turning it in a way that won't make it lock up or explode yet also be fast. For people who have the choice of the Aoshi and SS now I think the Aoshi would do them better. It's more stable and less locky, just way too expensive.


----------



## SHualong (Jul 26, 2015)

"90% of people who are serious about 7x7 use a mini shengshou"

One key reason for that is that the Mini SS is used over the Aofu is that the Aofu is only in pillowed, but when the cubic comes out I think you will find that the 90% will switch to the better Aofu.

"The shengshou 6x6 is also hardly rubbish."

It is rubbish. I have never tried a cube that locks up and pops as much, or is as hard to reassemble as it and would prefer a V cube 6 over an unmodded SS.

"Also no way is the LanLan skewb better than the shengshou."

If the Moyu didn't exist I would use a Lanlan as my main as I find the SS is too clicky. Plus my point was that the Qiyi will probally be better than the SS.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 26, 2015)

SHualong said:


> I find the SS is too clicky. Plus my point was that the Qiyi will probally be better than the SS.


 just swap out the springs for the ball bearings lol


----------



## SHualong (Jul 26, 2015)

I think I will stick with my Moyu


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 26, 2015)

To add even more to the rise of Qiyi, they're coming out with a square-1.


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 26, 2015)

SHualong said:


> Brilliant!
> Will probally get the stickerless as my Moyu is white and I can't solve on white. More to contribute to the death of late puzzle maker Shengshou



My pyraminx main, 6x6 main, 7x7 main, and megaminx main are all Shengshou.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 27, 2015)

DTCuber said:


> To add even more to the rise of Qiyi, they're coming out with a square-1.



Source?


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 27, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> Source?



I asked thecubicle.us through their Contact Us page what the new square-1s are and they replied that "The new square-1s are supposedly by QiYi and a new company called FanXin."


----------



## willtri4 (Jul 27, 2015)

DTCuber said:


> I asked thecubicle.us through their Contact Us page what the new square-1s are and they replied that "The new square-1s are supposedly by QiYi and a new company called FanXin."



Oh yesss!!!


----------



## Forcefulness (Jul 27, 2015)

SHualong said:


> "90% of people who are serious about 7x7 use a mini shengshou"
> 
> One key reason for that is that the Mini SS is used over the Aofu is that the Aofu is only in pillowed, but when the cubic comes out I think you will find that the 90% will switch to the better Aofu.
> 
> ...



The aofu pops a lot, swap out the SS 6x6's spring and break in to make it good, SS skewb with lanlan springs is godly


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 27, 2015)

DTCuber said:


> I asked thecubicle.us through their Contact Us page what the new square-1s are and they replied that "The new square-1s are supposedly by QiYi and a new company called FanXin."



oh cool, maybe all WCA puzzles will be available in stickerless soon


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 27, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> oh cool, maybe all WCA puzzles will be available in stickerless soon



Including Clock?


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 27, 2015)

DTCuber said:


> Including Clock?



clock doesn't really have stickers so...


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 27, 2015)

What bout the 8x8, 9x9, 10x10, mirror blocks and Pyramorphinx (I now they aren't WCA puzzles but name other Brands that are better at those puzzles)

@Shualong (I meant to reply with quote but I messed up)


----------



## 1w3playZ (Jul 28, 2015)

DTCuber said:


> To add even more to the rise of Qiyi, they're coming out with a square-1.



Also brilliant! 
I might get the stickerless skewb for my skewb collection.


----------



## SHualong (Jul 28, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> What bout the 8x8, 9x9, 10x10, mirror blocks and Pyramorphinx (I now they aren't WCA puzzles but name other Brands that are better at those puzzles)
> 
> @Shualong (I meant to reply with quote but I messed up)



I meant with WCA puzzles...


----------



## supercavitation (Jul 28, 2015)

SHualong said:


> I meant with WCA puzzles...



A well modded Shengshou mega is definitely as good as, if not better than, the rest of the megas on the market. Just figured I'd throw that last puzzle in.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 28, 2015)

I like how we derailed this thread to shengshou we should talk more about Qiyi.

Any release dates for these cubes?


----------



## DTCuber (Aug 28, 2015)

I asked the cubicle.us if they knew any new information about the Qiyi skewb and they told me this: "It might have been delayed. Their Pyraminx will be coming in stock soon, so the skewb is probably on the way."


----------



## DTCuber (Aug 28, 2015)

The Qiyi Pyraminx in on the cubicle.us for preorder! http://thecubicle.us/qiyi-pyraminx-p-4800.html


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 28, 2015)

I'll edit the thread title to include the pyraminx, seems like this could be a great pyraminx!


----------



## biscuit (Aug 28, 2015)

There are a couple of pictures on the cubes4speed facebook page too. 

https://www.facebook.com/Cubes4Speed?fref=ts


----------



## Cubister (Nov 1, 2015)

ZCube has the stickerless version now listed and in stock, thecubicle expect it to be in stock next week.


----------

